
The C++ Lands [png] - jonbaer
http://softwaremaniacs.org/media/alenacpp/cppmap-2012.png
======
ludamad
Why is boost not in the external libraries?

~~~
gpderetta
Well, boost is by many considered a de facto extension of the standard
library.

